

Ask HN: Why YC funded 9gag? - kiloreux

9gag most revenue comes from ads (not sure if all), and i have seen that if your only source of revenue is only ads, then you might be going the wrong way and need to do things differently, knowing all of this, why YC funded 9gag ?
======
minimaxir
That was in S12, where the ad revenue situation was less dire.

